# Daisy Mae Day 147 Robin has arrived. :)



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

It was a LONG 80 days. ok. Very stressful. :slapfloor: 

But since this kidding is really special to me and I am ray: nothing goes wrong and I don't lose the baby, I decided to 'allow myself' to post a kidding thread approximently 59 days earlier than I had planned. 
So here she is, my very spoiled baby. I am thinking of getting some copper for her but I am one of those people who only go to town every other month of so. I'm a hill- :laugh: . 
Literally. 
She's a natural chubby doe. Going on four this year I think, and this will be her 2nd freshening. I'm thinking a single. 
Quick Q: She's losing the buck smell to her poll. :whatgoat: Last week it was really, really strong and this week you can barely smell it anymore. Is it possible she reabsorbed a baby?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 80*

She looks to be a deep girl...at almost 3 months along, she still has time to fill out.
I have FF this year on day 98 and she's just started to widen.

As far as the bucky poll...never did the sniffing myself, but I have seen my girls rubbing their heads on the boys just before and after breeding...the smell leaving your doe now could just be that the "rub off" is wearing off :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 80*

she is very pretty...  :greengrin:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 80*

that makes sense liz. I am crossing my fingers for at least a doe kid to keep. 
Thanks Pam!  She's convinced cameras are to eat so I do not have a single decent picture of her except for that one.Even having my brother in the pen as a distraction wouldn't get her mind of the camera! :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 80*

She's pretty.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 80*



> Thanks Pam!  She's convinced cameras are to eat so I do not have a single decent picture of her except for that one.Even having my brother in the pen as a distraction wouldn't get her mind of the camera! :ROFL:


 Your welcome.... :wink: :greengrin:

Our loving goats ..are tricky to get pics of..... I get alot of close nose shots .... :doh: an ear shot...a distorted face shot...ect. :help: ..LOL :laugh:

It takes thousands of pics sometimes... to get ...just that one..good one... :wink: :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 80*

What a pretty girl!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 80*

She is a nice one! Can't wait for the pics of the kids.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 80*

Thankyou for the nice comments.  .
She has a tiny litter udder starting! :clap:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 93 *

Day 96!
is this the beginning of an udder or am I being delusional? :slapfloor: 
I've got 2 months to go and I am already :hair: .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 96 *

Aww...she is coming along really nice... :greengrin:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 102 *

 thanks Pam. 
**edit**
Well, it's 12/27/10 today and she still does not look preggers, however she does reek of buck. :hair: wouldn't it be just like my miss daisy to have a buck in there?
But still, I have 7 weeks to go right?
Please ray: just one little gold doeling. ray: Heck, I'll take a buckskin! Just as long as it's a doe . . . . :GAAH:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 102 *

Doo-Doo *yes, because she really is a big fat turd  * Is on day 123 with ABSOLUTELY NO physical changes whatsoever except for a little more growth to her udder and that's it. 
I feel the baby kicking like crazy, so that the only way I know there is actually something in there!!! 
We are having severe financial issues right now and cannot purchase grain/alfalfa pellets or even dog food right now and we are slowly coming to the end of our supply . . .  We're a baaaadddd situation so please pray for us!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 123 *

Aww, Talitha....I hope that things start to look up for you very soon. Daisy looks good...as long as she's got minerals and decent hay she'll do fine til you can get the good stuff.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 123 *

She's got lots of both . . . so hopefully nothing'll go wrong . . .


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 123 *

Daisy is on day 131 . . . she got a shave job a few weeks ago because she kept sucking in her gut everytime I tried to feel through her coat for her actual size**in fact everytime I so much as looked at her . . . she sucked it in**. . . and also she went through fat then skinny period that I was trying to decide if it was bloat or babies . . . it was bloat. . . .I fixed it . . .and the last and probably most realistic reason is I went a little insane for a few days trying to decide if she was fat or preggers.....  :slapfloor: 
It's a warm winter, and she has a heat lamp in the barn, so she doesn't know anything about the word COLD. :ROFL: 
I am thinking a single. :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 123 *

you are to funny -poor Daisy Mae


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 131 getting closer*

You don't know how stupid I feel now. :slapfloor: I won't do it again. . . . no matter how badly that tummy is screaming, "Shave me!!" :ROFL:

What do you think she'll have? the baby was up under the ribs in that first pic --- and I'd go as far as to say it was the last few seconds of a baby bump.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 131 getting closer*

Talitha that is PRICELESS!!!! LOL Poor girl looks like she's wearing a belly shirt and shorts! :ROTFL: I'm guessing one or 2.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 131 getting closer*

:laugh:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 131 getting closer How many babies in there?*

I have to say that is pretty funny!! LOL I dont know how many, but I am glad you captured it in pictures


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 131 getting closer How many babies in there?*

very pretty doe!!  I'm gonna say twins....I once say a doe about her size have quads....it was amazing...:shocked:

her new 'hair style' is very interesting!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 131 getting closer How many babies in there?*

That hair cut is too funny...LOL...

I think she may surprise you with twins


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 131 getting closer How many babies in there?*

I seriously hope she has twins . . . she smells mildly of buck so I have a pretty good idea of what's in there.  I do have someone who wants a buck kid, so :shrug: oh well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 131 getting closer How many babies in there?*

lol....look at that udder! and to think that you were wondering if she was preggy at all!
I think that she'll give you :kidblue: :kidred: and hopefully before 150!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 131 getting closer How many babies in there?*

That is a glue on udder she bought at a store. :ROFL: It grew over night a week ago. I am NOT joking. It was grwing before my very eyes. Quite a shocking experience, :shocked:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 131 getting closer How many babies in there?*

That is an awesome haircut! :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 131 getting closer How many babies in there?*

is she any bigger? :shrug:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 131 getting closer How many babies in there?*

She is bigger, getting pics later today yet. 
Her udder is bigger too. 
Day 139!! Just a week to go, and altho I have to sell all my goaties for now, I get to keep a baby girl is she has one!! :leap:
So cross your fingers for a doe kid!!! ray:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 131 getting closer How many babies in there?*

Hoping for girls!!! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 131 getting closer How many babies in there?*

I'm crossing my fingers and my goats are crossing their hooves that you get at least :kidred:. Seems like she'll have twins. Getting close and very exciting!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 143 * I think**

pics from day 143 > She is so moody!!!< She has bitten my fingers really hard at least 4 times this week and has spent most of her time concentrating on snubbing me!! 
:angry: And then there's Nelly. Nelly is a creature who is part angel and part demon and becoming more like her demon counterpart every day. Today she dragged me around the kidding stall backwards by my hairclip > I had a fancy updo and then I have curly hair . . . .so major owww factor going on there<. Then while I am checking Daisy's udder, I discover she has half of my skirt down her throat. . . that was just GROSS. and then she tore the fur lining of my chore boots. . . . . Save me :GAAH:



















pooch >just in case anyone wants to guess what day handsome Mr. Buckling is gonna arrive. . . . <
her 'open cha'cha went back to being normal . . . how weird is that . . . :scratch: <


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 143 * I think**

She's looking very soft...and her udder is filling, I'm thinking she's gonna torture you some more and wait til at least 148! She certainly sounds like those hormones are getting to her...what a brat!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 143 * I think**



> Daisy's udder, I discover she has half of my skirt down her throat. . . that was just GROSS. and then she tore the fur lining of my chore boots. . . . . Save me


She is getting back at you for the haircut!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 143 * I think**

haha -- get use to the torture.
she is just getting back at you for the silly haircut


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 143 * I think**

I don't see why--- :shrug: it's one of a kind, you know--- she doesn't look anything like the other goats do . . . I happen to think it's stylish and cute . . . .


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 143 * I think**

Ligs mushy, Legs goin' posty---- we're almost there!!! :leap:

edit: She was actually 144 on the tenth . . . . days are flying by so fast!!!  Can't keep count!!! 
so today is day 145 . . . .


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 145 Ligs are softening, Going posty too!!!*

:leap: :leap: ray: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 145 Ligs are softening, Going posty too!!!*

Hope she has triplets for ya -1 buck and 2 does!!
Come on Daisy mae!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 145 Ligs are softening, Going posty too!!!*

Bumped her today and got a huge kick in response. There's definitely a :kidblue: in there!!! They don't move around alot, most of the time when I bump her to make sure all is well, I don't get a response . . . . i am 'hoping' that's because it's too cramped in there to move around much (meaning :kidblue: :kidred: ). 
If she does have a doe kid in there, it's name is gonna be Think Pink --- and I'm not joking!!! :ROFL: I am going crazy here!!! :hair:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 145 it's a countdown!! Think Pink!!*

Go Daisy Mae, go Daisy Mae! It's the home stretch-yaaay!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 145 it's a countdown!! Think Pink!!*

I think she'll go either late 147 (tomorrow late afternoon/evening) or early 148 . . . . going by how her cha-cha is looking right now. . . .

Lot's of stretching, and the kids are gradually dropping, udder is filling very nicely, and I cannot wait to see how it looks after kidding!!! So far, I am liking it very much. 

I spent the entire day with her, lol ... for lack of something better to do . . . .

:leap: BABIES SOON!!!!!! I am counting every long hour that goes by . . . .


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 Babies soon*

Morning of Day 147 :leap: finally!!
She's vocal (I thought she was mute, surprise!! She can actually baa) and very clingy. I had a hard time escaping from the kidding stall. 
Ligs are just hanging in there, she's doing lots of stretches, still in the process of dropping too . . . . .
so either babies by midnight, or babies by early Day 148. . . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 Babies soon*

Babies.........sooooon.... :wink: :greengrin:

Come on girl.....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 Babies soon*

soon!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 Babies soon*

She's nesting, ligs are gone, udder is filling like crazy *so far, she's developed a pocket, ick :roll: hoping this will go away when she's completely filled . . . ) Had a hard time leaving her, she kept jumping the 4 ft. kidding stall fence to 'be with mommy.' :hair:
I forgot to mention that she does not have a discharge or any sign of having one :? what's this about? I'm kinda thinking no babies tonight?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 Babies soon*

I have only had one or two ND's have discharge, it isn't very common with them.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 Babies soon*

Ok. Thanks, Ashley--- I was wondering about that. . . . .
Well, Daisy is in labor, so babies around 4:00/5:00 my time *it's 1:46 right now*


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 LABOR*

:wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: 
ray: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 LABOR*

:wahoo: :wahoo: :leap: :stars: Please keep us updated!!! :clap: :wahoo:

hoping for does!!! :girl: :girl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 LABOR*

come on Daisy Mae.... :clap:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 LABOR*

It's 4:21 I'm frozen and no babies yet. :hair: gonna take a shower and head down to the barn again. I fear it's gonna be a LONG night but at least the show is finally on the road.  THINK PINK.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 LABOR*

I am sending good thoughts your way for a healthy delivery of :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 LABOR*

Any news????


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 LABOR*

3 strong contractions every 15 minutes . . . .she's pretty miserable, and so am I. Earlier today, I stumbled on a rock, tripped over another one and slammed my knee into a half-buried bullrock so I can't really walk right now. . . . 
I am going to have midnight babies, it seems.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 LABOR*

nah she'll make you wait till like 5.. because nigies are stinkers


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 LABOR*

HAHAHAHAHAHA they are


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 LABOR*

I wanted to check in one more time before bed. Thinking of Daisy Mae and you Talitha-easy kidding & thinking :kidred: vibes sent to your way.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 LABOR*

Thanks everyone.
Sarah, I am going to skin her alive if she makes me wait that long!!! She's already 4 hours over the estimated time frame I gave her. She's had contractions on and off since noon today. . . . . :GAAH: She's a hundred percent stinker, so even if I am denying her having babies around five tomorrow morning, you're probably right. 
 I'm gonna wait until 11:00 (2 1/2 hrs) before checking her again. Mainly because I cannot walk at all. My knee is killing me!!! :hair:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 LABOR*

maybe the kids aren't lining up right.. i dunno


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Daisy Mae Day 147 LABOR*

Robin has arrived. 
:redkid: 
thanks everyone for the pink vibes. 
She's a gorgeous little thing that had a bit of trouble arriving, but she's a doll. 
 A beautiful buckskin. (never thought I would call a buckskin beautiful but,  
My world is totally complete now. 
Will post pics when I get up tomorrow *which won't be for a LONG TIME* as it is 1:26 in the morning and Robin arrived at 1:00 . . . .
:zzz:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Hooray, Daisy! So happy you got the doeling you were hoping for!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

AWESOME! :wahoo: :kidred: :wahoo: :birthday:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to the max-wonderful on the :kidred: !!!! 
:wahoo:  :clap: :shades: :stars:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Pictures later . . . woke up and checked on her she is such a cute little stinker. 
When she came out, I had already convinced myself it was a boy. 
So I chanced a glance at the baby's tummy and . . . . it was pee-pee less. 
My mind was hazy and weird from lack of sleep (two days worth) and so it went like this: 
where is Robin's pee-pee? 
His pee-pee is missing!!! :GAAH:
What . . . what do I do? 
He can't pee if he doesn't have a pee pee. :shocked:
At the same moment I was contemplating grabbing Robin, wrapping him up and making a dash for the house to awake my mother with, "Robin's pee-pee is missing! What do we do????" ----- Daisy casually lifted the sticky tail of the baby . . . and I realized that Robin wasn't a guy at all. 
:slapfloor: I shoulda been a blond . . . .
Pictures soon!!! As soon as I get myself out of bed again.  :ZZZ:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

:ROFL: that's a hilarious story! my brain totally stops functioning at that time of morning/night... I can totally see myself going through the same thought process... 

CONGRATS on :kidred: !!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well CONGRATULATIONS on the girl you so wanted!! Way to go Daisy! :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yay! A doe!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats!

I know how no sleep feels and what it does to my brain. I'm stupid for at least two days after missing a night's sleep.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Hooraayyyyyy Daisy May! What a gorgeous little girl!


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Congradulations on your little boy, oh wait its a little girl :ROFL: 

Don't worry we all do that, my husband told the dr. not to tell me I had another girl (#4) with my last, I swear it was going to be a boy,
I think they really were afraid to tell me, I don't know why :angel2:


----------

